# Κρουαζιέρα - Cruise > Kρουαζιερόπλοια - Cruise ships >  Queen Elizabeth 2

## mastrokostas

Queen Elisabeth II 
.Πουλήθηκε στο Dubai για να γίνει πλωτό ξενοδοχείο.

----------


## Apostolos

Εγώ προτειμώ αυτό http://images2.fotopic.net/?iid=yqd0...p=1&quality=70

----------


## mastrokostas

Συμφωνώ Apostolos !Για μένα , το ποιο όμορφο βαπόρι του κόσμου αυτήν τι στιγμή, και ας έχει κάνει το πρώτο του ταξίδι πριν σχεδόν σαράντα χρόνια , στις 2 Μαΐου του 1969 ! Είχα την τύχη να το δω από κοντά στην Madera . 
Θα κάνει το τελευταίο του ταξίδι το Νοέμβριο του 2008 .Μετά θα γίνει ξενοδοχείο στο Dubai. 
Θα βρεθει στον Πειραια στις 19 Νοεμβριου για οσους θελουν να το δουν .

----------


## mastrokostas



----------


## Apostolos

Καλημέρα φίλοι μου! Πόσο καλύτερα μπορεί να ξεκινήσει η μέρα σου, όταν ξυπνόντας βλέπεις απο το παράθυρο σου το πανέμορφο Queen Elizabeth 2? Τρέξτε φίλοι μου σήμερα στο λιμάνι να θαυμάσετε το τελευταίο πραγματικό liner για τελευταία φορά! Την ερχόμενη άνοιξη το πλοίο θα γίνει πλωτο ξενοδοχείο στο Dubai....

----------


## xara

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=11Fzo...eature=related

----------


## Apostolos

Σήμερα κατάφερα να βγάλω κάποιες μοναδικές φώτο... Τελευταία φορά στον Πειραιά και καλύτερη! Όταν τις ανεβάσω θα σας ενημερώσω  :Smile:

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Και αρκετα μελαγχολικη, με αυτο το ηλιοβασιλεμα και τα φοβερα του χρωματα background!!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Σήμερα κατάφερα να βγάλω κάποιες μοναδικές φώτο... Τελευταία φορά στον Πειραιά και καλύτερη! Όταν τις ανεβάσω θα σας ενημερώσω


Mέχρι να δούμε πάντως τις (είμαι βέβαιος) υπέροχες φώτο του Απόστολου, μπορείτε πατώντας *ΕΔΩ*, να δείτε μία πολύ ωραία φώτο της Βασίλισσας, στις 21-7ου, στο λιμάνι του Γιβραλτάρ.

----------


## Apostolos

Και για να βλέπουμε και τί νιώθουμε...

----------


## Apostolos

H τελειώτερη πλώρη στον κόσμο των σύγχρωνων Liner...
http://images4.fotopic.net/?iid=yq63...p=1&quality=70

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Παραθέτω απόσπασμα άρθρου από την εφημερίδα *''ΝΑΥΤΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΗ''* ( 7-1-08 )




> Ένα από τα διασημότερα υπερωκεάνια, το «Βασίλισσα Ελισσάβετ 2», απέπλευσε χθες από το λιμάνι Σαουθάμπτον, στη νότιο Αγγλία, για να πραγματοποιήσει τον τελευταίο του γύρο του κόσμου προτού μετατραπεί σε πλωτό ξενοδοχείο, όπως μετέδωσε το ειδησεογραφικό πρακτορείο Associated Press.


Ολόκληρο το ενδιαφέρον άρθρο για την τελευταία ''κρουαζιέρα'' του πανέμορφου QE2, μπορείτε να διαβάσετε *ΕΔΩ*.

----------


## nautikos

Ενα παρα πολυ ομορφο βιντεο για την ιστορια της βασιλισσας!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=48Y-rEcHu3c

----------


## gvaggelas

ένα άρθρο για το κρουαζιερόπλοιο από την εφημερίδα Πρώτο Θέμα εδώ

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Kαι μερικες φωτο απο το Shipsnostalgia.

Kαθελκυση εδω,& εδω. Πρωτη Αφιξη στο Southampton (21-1-1969), & μια αφιξη στα original χρωματα. Απο το Shipsnostalgia 2 φωτο του πλοιου (Eδω & Εδω) σε Swell στον Ατλαντικο, και μια του Queen Victoria, απο συναντηση των πλοιων εν πλω. Τα σχολια δικα σας....

----------


## mastrokostas

> Ε τώρα αυτό είναι βαπόρι? Κάτι σαν πολυκατοικία, Collectiva ex former USSR...και κοστίζει και πανάκριβα μια κρουαζίερα!! Δεν τα βάζω με τον mastrokostas, αλλά με την τάση που επικρατεί τα τελευταία χρόνια στα κρουαζιερόπλοια!!


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα μαζί σου !¶λλωστε έχω πει, ότι για μένα το ομορφότερο στον κόσμο είναι αυτό !

----------


## kalypso

QUEEN ELIZABETH II.jpg


Μία φωτογραφία από τον φίλο μου Mack,στο Bridgetown.

----------


## kalypso

QE2- 2.jpg

άλλη μία φωτογραφία από τον φίλο μου Mac,από το Bridgetown Barbados.

----------


## kalypso

queen elizabeth 2.jpg

το Queen Elizabeth II στην Τεργέστη.

----------


## kalypso

qe2.jpg

Το Queen Elizabeth II στην Τεργέστη.

----------


## JASON12345

Ποπο τι πλοιάρα είναι αυτή
Κατά την γνώμη μου τότε δεν έπρεπε να βάλουν αυτό το όνομα.
¶μα είχε άλλο όνομα θα είχε και πιο πολύ προσωπικότητα.
Τώρα είναι λίγο κάτω από την σκιά της μεγάλης βασσίλισας!
¶λλα έχει διμιουργήσει την δικιά του ιστρορία

----------


## nautikos

Δειτε την παρακατω φωτογραφια της βασιλισσας στο λιμανι του _Sydney_ σε μεγαλη αναλυση και παθετε την πλακα σας...:mrgreen: Ειναι η τελευταια φορα που το πλοιο επισκεφτεται την Αυστραλια.



Για μεγαλη αναλυση εδω.

----------


## CORFU

το πλοιο θα παει στο dubai το 2009. θα ελθει κερκυρα στιs 15/5/08 και 8/7/08

----------


## nautikos

Παντως οταν τα ''δινει ολα για ολα'' το βαπορι, τα σπαει και ολα :mrgreen:

----------


## mastrokostas

Αυτή πρέπει να είναι όταν είχε ακόμα τις τουρμπίνες .

----------


## mastrokostas

Μόλις βρήκα αυτό , όποτε είναι με τις diesel .
*The Queen Elizabeth 2 - Specifications:*
Length:*963 feet* (294 m)
Beam:*105 feet* (32 m)
Tonnage:*70,327 gross tons (originally 69,053 gross tons)*
Deep draught:*32 feet* (9.8 m)
Service speed:*28.5 knots*
Top speed:*33 knots (can go 20 knots in reverse)*
Machinery:*9 MAN 9-cylinder medium speed turbo-charged diesel engines turning two five-bladed propellers.*

----------


## nautikos

Οχι ειναι προσφατο, το Μαρτη το 2008. Αλλωστε με τους ατμοστροβιλλους που ειχε πολυ δυσκολα να πηγαινε πανω απο 30Kn :Wink: .

----------


## Apostolos

Ασε που τότε δέν υπήρχε GPS  :Smile:

----------


## nautikos

Τι βαπορι ειναι αυτο ρε παιδια, γεννημενο να οργωνει τους ωκεανους. Τετοια βαπορια μια φορα ναυπηγουνται...


Πηγη : www.maritimematters.com

----------


## Leo

Ναυτικέ, περιμένουμε και την άλλη μισή ε?

----------


## scoufgian

οι απανταχου καραβολατρες ,ας προσελθουν σημερα στο προλιμενα ,για ν απολαυσουν το QUEEN ELIZABETH 2

----------


## Trakman

> οι απανταχου καραβολατρες ,ας προσελθουν σημερα στο προλιμενα ,για ν απολαυσουν το QUEEN ELIZABETH 2


Περιμένουμε φωτογραφίες για εμάς τους...μακρινούς!!!

----------


## scoufgian

ξερουμε τι ωρα θα αποπλευσει?

----------


## Trakman

> ξερουμε τι ωρα θα αποπλευσει?


Σύμφωνα με το πρόγραμμα της εταιρείας θα παραμείνει από τις 6 am έως τις 5.45 pm

----------


## scoufgian

> Σύμφωνα με το πρόγραμμα της εταιρείας θα παραμείνει από τις 6 am έως τις 5.45 pm


αυτη φιλε trackman ειναι δικη μας ωρα ή ωρa γκρινουιτς?

----------


## Trakman

> αυτη φιλε trackman ειναι δικη μας ωρα ή ωρa γκρινουιτς?


Καλή ερώτηση! Δυστυχώς δε γνωρίζω γιατί δεν αναφέρεται και πουθενά. Υποθέτω ότι θα εννοεί τοπική ώρα για διευκόλυνση. Αν εννοεί πάντως ώρα Γκρίνουιτς τότε φεύγει 8.45 μμ οπότε τρεις ώρες περισσότερη παραμονή στο λιμάνι! (Αν τα λέω σωστά φίλε scoufgian)

(Διευκρίνηση: σε αυτή την κρουαζέρια δεν είναι που πάει και Κωνσταντινούπολη, Σάμο, Σαντορίνη, Ζάκυνθο και έχει ωως προορισμό Βενετία?? Γιατί για αυτή την κρουαζιέρα δείχνει 5.45 μμ ώρα αναχώρησης)

----------


## Trakman

Μάλλον άκυρα όσα έγραψα γιατί μπερδεύτηκα. Το πρόγραμμα της Cunard δίνει μόνο την παρακάτω κρουαζιέρα αυτό το διάστημα για Πειραιά, σύμφωνα με αυτό όμως πιάνει Πειραιά στις *3* Σεπτεμβρίου και με το *Queen Victoria*. Οπότε...μπερδεύτηκα!!


http://www.cunard.com/CruiseItinerar...hipID=%27QV%27

----------


## samichri

> Μάλλον άκυρα όσα έγραψα γιατί μπερδεύτηκα. Το πρόγραμμα της Cunard δίνει μόνο την παρακάτω κρουαζιέρα αυτό το διάστημα για Πειραιά, σύμφωνα με αυτό όμως πιάνει Πειραιά στις *3* Σεπτεμβρίου και με το *Queen Victoria*. Οπότε...μπερδεύτηκα!!
> 
> 
> http://www.cunard.com/CruiseItinerar...hipID=%27QV%27


Πάντως αυτή τη στιγμή το A.I.S. το δείχνει να "ξεκουράζεται" στο προλιμένα.

----------


## samichri

Βάσει των δεδομένων του A.I.S. αναχώρησε από τον Πειραιά στις 19:55 με προορισμό τη Ζάκυνθο όπου θα φτάσει στις 04:00. Εύχομαι και ελπίζω να πρόλαβε κανένας να το βγάλει φωτογραφία.

----------


## dimitris

Αφιερωμενη σε ολους τους φιλους του nautilia το προλαβα ισα ισα μολις ειχε βγει απο το λιμανι γυρω στις 20:00:smile:
Queen Elizabeth 2.jpg

----------


## Trakman

> Αφιερωμενη σε ολους τους φιλους του nautilia το προλαβα ισα ισα μολις ειχε βγει απο το λιμανι γυρω στις 20:00:smile:
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 14224


Γεια σου ρε Δημήτρη! Περίμενα μια φωτογραφία από το μεσημέρι!! Ευχαριστούμε!!

----------


## dimitris

Trakman αφου περιμενες τοσο πολυ να σου αφιερωσω αλλη μια ποιο παλια (5/11/2006 16:05)απο το μπαλκονι μου λιγο πριν μπει στο λιμανι του Πειραια! :Wink: 
Δεν ειναι και οτι καλυτερο σαν εικονα αλλα  νομιζω πως αξιζει!
Queen Elizabeth 2.jpg

----------


## Trakman

> Trakman αφου περιμενες τοσο πολυ να σου αφιερωσω αλλη μια ποιο παλια (5/11/2006 16:05)απο το μπαλκονι μου λιγο πριν μπει στο λιμανι του Πειραια!
> Δεν ειναι και οτι καλυτερο σαν εικονα αλλα  νομιζω πως αξιζει!
> Queen Elizabeth 2.jpg



Φίλε Δημήτρη αφού πρώτα σ'ευχαριστήσω, επίτρεψέ μου να εκφράσω και το θαυμασμό μου για το μπαλκόνι σου!!!! Καταπληκτική θέα!
Όσο για το Queen Elizabeth τι να πω... Λατρεύω τα κρουαζιερόπλοια της Cunard και είναι όνειρο ζωής κάποτε να ταξιδέψω με κάποιο από αυτά... Το τραγελαφικό είναι ότι ξεσηκώθηκα χθες από την Πάτρα για να'ρθω στον Πειραιά μια βόλτα να χαζέψω και να πάω επιτέλους και στο περίφημο Κόκκινο, και τελικά σήμερα ήρθε το Βαπόρι που ήθελα να δω από κοντά! Αν το'ξερα θα ερχόμουν σήμερα! Νομίζω μες στο Σεπτέμβρη θα έρθει και το Queen Victoria δύο φορές, ελπίζω να μπορεσω να έρθω!
Να'σαι καλά!!

----------


## dimitris

Trakman να εισαι καλα δεν κανει τιποτα!:smile:
και οποτε ξαναρθεις πες το μας... ασε που μπορει να μας πετυχεις στον κοκκινο!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## scoufgian

αρχικα ,να ευχαριστησουμε το dimitri ,που καταφερε και εβγαλε, εστω κι απο μακρια ,το ομορφο κρουαζιεροπλοιο.Να πουμε, οτι το πλοιο θα επαναπροσεγγισει το Πειραια ,στις 5/11/08 ενω το QUEEN VICTORIA ,θα ερθει στο Πειραια ,στις 14/9/08 , 27/9/08 , 8/10/08, 2/11/08, 17/11/08.Να τονισουμε οτι η CUNARD, για το 2008-2009 ,εχει συμπεριλαβει αρκετες φορες στο προγραμα της ,την Ελλαδα μας και αυτο μας χαροποιει ιδιαιτερα :Wink:  :Wink:  
Υ.Γ:To QUEEN VICTORIA βρισκεται απο σημερα τα ξημερωματα στο λιμανι του Πειραια!!!!!

----------


## olympiacos7

*To basilobaporo shmera mas apoxairethse gia panta,meta apo mia endoksh poreia tosa xronia etoimazetai gia xenodoxeio sto Dubai pantws emas den prokeitai n mas ksaepiskeftei...krima*

----------


## heraklion

Η τελευταία του επίσκεψη στον Πειραιά.

----------


## olympiacos7

*Kalh photo file m apo ena spoudaio ploio...*

----------


## moutsokwstas

αγκυρες στο ντουμπαι θα ριξει μονιμα το queen elizabeth ΙΙ, ενα απο τα μεγαλυτερα κρουαζιεροπλοια, προκειμενου να λειτουργησει την επομενη χρονια ως πλωτο ξενοδοχειο και μουσειο, στο περιφημο τεχνητο νησι palm jumeirah.  το queen elizabeth II εχει μηκος 293 μετρα.
*πηγη*~ εφημ.ναυτεμπορικη 12/11/08

----------


## ορφεας

Μερικές φωτογραφίες του πλοίου στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά στις 5/11/2008.
QUEEN ELIZABETH 2 .JPG
QUEEN ELIZABETH 2 1.JPG
QUEEN ELIZABETH 2 2.JPG

----------


## diagoras

Υπαρχει ηδη θεμα του queen elizabeth 2.Καλυτερα να ψαχνουμε πριν να πραττουμε.Οι moderators εχουν τον λογο τωρα

----------


## ορφεας

Που είναι; εγώ δεν το βρίσκω.

----------


## diagoras

Σελιδα 7...

----------


## mastrokostas

Στην τελευταία του φορά που πέρασε από τον Πειραιά !Αρσενικό βαπόρι !
IMG_0285.jpg

----------


## Karolos

_17/8/2006 _ 08:45 Kατάπλους στον Πειραιά
_
D.200_0004 002.jpg

D.200_0004 003.jpg

D.200_0004 004.jpg

_Αφιερωμένες στούς : Captain_Nionios, mastrokostas, diagoras, ορφεας, και σε όσους αρέσει το βαπόρι._

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Φιλε Πατριωτη Καρολε  Υπεροχο σκαρι!!!

----------


## Karolos

_Σύγκριση μεγεθών._ 

D.200_0004 177.jpg

*Αφιερωμένη στους : T.S.S. APOLLON, Captain_Nionios, mastrokostas, diagoras, A/B ENGINEER, opelmanos, stefanosp,  capten4, BEN BRUCE και σε όποιους αρέσει το θέμα
*

----------


## Karolos

_Απόπλους την ίδια μέρα 17/8/2006 από τον Πειραιά και ώρα 19:15
_
D.200_0004.jpg

----------


## Trakman

Πανέμορφες φωτογραφίες!!
Πραγματικά φανταστικό σκαρί, όχι σαν τα σημερινά κρουαζιερόπλοια που στην ουσία είναι πλωτά ξενοδοχεία (=μπαούλα)! :Very Happy:  
Ακόμα και το Queen Mary 2 (που είναι σίγουρα εντυπωσιακό!!), αν και νομίζω ότι έκαναν γενναία προσπάθεια να το κάνουν όμορφο σκαρί, εντούτοις ο όγκος του το αδικεί και δε φτάνει σε ομορφιά το Queen Elizabeth 2 !

----------


## Captain_Nionios

ΦΑΝΤΑΣΤΙΚΕΣ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΕΣ ενος ΕΚΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΟΥ ΒΑΠΟΡΙΟΥ. Εχω καημο που παροτι περασε αρκετες φορες απο το μεγαλο λιμανι δεν μπορεσα να το δω απο κοντα!!! Ενα βαπορι κοσμημα εξωτερικα αλλα και τεχνολογικα, ενα βαπορι πυραυλος, ενα βαπορι θρυλος. Καρολε ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστω που ειχες τη διαθεση να τις μοιραστεις μαζι μας, ειναι πραγματικα σπανιες!!! Α και μια ερωτηση. Αν και εχει τρομερη πλωραρα ποια διαλεγεις, αυτη η του Επτανησος; Εγω ειμαι τοσο αρρωστος που προτιμω τη δευτερη!!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Απιθανο σκαρι υπεροχες ναυπηγικες  γραμμες! αλλα και οι φωτογραφιες του φιλου Καρολου Εξαιρετικες!!!

----------


## mastrokostas

Φίλε Κάρολε ,Πανέμορφες οι φωτο !!!Aνταποδίδω την αφιέρωση με μια ,από την τελευταία φορά που πέρασε από Πειραιά !
IMG_0284.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Τι να πω; Ολα τα λεφτα mastrokosta, εξαιρετικη φωτογραφια του ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΟΥ ΤΩΝ ΜΟΙΚΑΝΩΝ!!!

----------


## Karolos

> ΦΑΝΤΑΣΤΙΚΕΣ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΕΣ ενος ΕΚΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΟΥ ΒΑΠΟΡΙΟΥ. Εχω καημο που παροτι περασε αρκετες φορες απο το μεγαλο λιμανι δεν μπορεσα να το δω απο κοντα!!! Ενα βαπορι κοσμημα εξωτερικα αλλα και τεχνολογικα, ενα βαπορι πυραυλος, ενα βαπορι θρυλος. Καρολε ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστω που ειχες τη διαθεση να τις μοιραστεις μαζι μας, ειναι πραγματικα σπανιες!!! *Α και μια ερωτηση. Αν και εχει τρομερη πλωραρα ποια διαλεγεις, αυτη η του Επτανησος; Εγω ειμαι τοσο αρρωστος που προτιμω τη δευτερη!!!*


_Aς με συχωρήσουν οι φίλοι μας, απλώς απαντώ στην ερώτηση με μία φωτογραφία. ''ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΚΑΛΛΙΤΕΡΕΣ__ ''_
EPTALET.jpg

----------


## Karolos

_Απόπλους συνέχεια, στούς φίλους μου.
_
D.200_0004 184.jpg

----------


## Karolos

_Έχω και άλλες για εσάς.
_
D.200_0004 192.jpg

----------


## Karolos

_Εσείς νομίζατε ότι τελείωσαν ; Δείτε και αυτές, χαρισμένες σε εσάς .
_
D.200_0004 195.jpg

D.200_0004 197.jpg

D.200_0004 200.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Καρολε Εγραψες!!!

----------


## leo85

> _Εσείς νομίζατε ότι τελείωσαν ; Δείτε και αυτές, χαρισμένες σε εσάς ._
> 
> D.200_0004 195.jpg
> 
> D.200_0004 197.jpg
> 
> D.200_0004 200.jpg


 φιλε εισαι καλιτεχνης :Cool:

----------


## mastrokostas

Δεν χορταίνεις να το κοιτάς αυτό το βαπόρι!!!
Να σαι καλά  φίλε Κάρολε !!

----------


## Trakman

Κώστα και Κάρολε μας τρελάνατε!!!!! Μοναδικά στιγμιότυπα από ένα αυθεντικό βαπόρι!!!! Ευχαριστούμε!!!!

----------


## diagoras

> _Σύγκριση μεγεθών._ 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 80946
> 
> *Αφιερωμένη στους : T.S.S. APOLLON, Captain_Nionios, mastrokostas, diagoras, A/B ENGINEER, opelmanos, stefanosp, capten4, BEN BRUCE και σε όποιους αρέσει το θέμα*


 Φιλε Καρολε εξαιρετικες οι φωτογραφιες ενος απ τα τελευταια καθαροαιμα  Liner.Μπορει να ανταποδωσω....

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Καρολε συνεχεια πυροβολεις, παντα κατι εξαιρετικα ομορφο και νεο παρουσιαζεις; Αληθεια απο που τις τραβηξες; Ησουν εν πλω;

----------


## Karolos

> Καρολε συνεχεια πυροβολεις, παντα κατι εξαιρετικα ομορφο και νεο παρουσιαζεις; Αληθεια απο που τις τραβηξες; Ησουν εν πλω;


_Εκείνη την ημέρα η τύχη ήταν με το μέρος μου. Ταξίδευα για ημερήσια επίσκεψη στην Αίγινα, και καθώς καθόμουν  πρίμα του βαποριού βγαίνοντας από το λιμάνι,  βλέπω ξαφνικά δίπλα μας ένα θεριό. Από την ταραχή μου δεν άνοιγε η τσάντα της φωτογραφικής μηχανής και την έσπασα. Δεν μου κάηκε καρφί. το μόνο που με στεναχώρησε ήταν ότι είχα κόντρα τον ήλιο, λέω μέσα μου, ''έπρεπε να το είχα στην επιστροφή.''
Με άκουσε φίλε ο Θεός και το πέτυχα στην επιστροφή μας το απόγευμα να βγαίνει από τον Πειραιά, ενώ εμείς πλησιάζαμαι.
Καταλαβαίνεις τι έγινε, δεν μπορώ να σου περιγράψω, Η φωτογραφική μηχανή έβγαζε καπνό από την κάνη.

_D.200_0004 171.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Αυτο θα πει καταβολατρικη τυχη!!! Σπανιες και υπεροχες ληψεις!!!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Απολαυστε!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XS-KZXiV8DQ

----------


## mastrokostas

Όπως αναφέρετε εδώ , το βαπόρι πουλήθηκε για scrap στην Κίνα ! Δυστυχώς πάει και αυτό το μοναδικό σκαρί !

----------


## Express Pigasos

> Όπως αναφέρετε εδώ , το βαπόρι πουλήθηκε για scrap στην Κίνα ! Δυστυχώς πάει και αυτό το μοναδικό σκαρί !


Βεβαια η Cunard στην επισημη της σελιδα στο facebook εκανε την εξης ανακοινωση..

_We have noted the messages of understandable concern with regards to the recent article in the Daily Mail with reference to QE2. We remain in close contact with Dubai and can reassure you that to the very best of our knowledge this story is pure speculation - one of a number of stories and rumours as we have seen over recent months. Our best advice would be to ignore the story._

_Best regards,_
_Cunard Line.
_

ο,τι καταλαβαινετε καταλαβαινω και εγω...

----------


## mastrokostas

> Βεβαια η Cunard στην επισημη της σελιδα στο facebook εκανε την εξης ανακοινωση..
> 
> _We have noted the messages of understandable concern with regards to the recent article in the Daily Mail with reference to QE2. We remain in close contact with Dubai and can reassure you that to the very best of our knowledge this story is pure speculation - one of a number of stories and rumours as we have seen over recent months. Our best advice would be to ignore the story._
> 
> _Best regards,_
> _Cunard Line.
> _
> 
> ο,τι καταλαβαινετε καταλαβαινω και εγω...


Μπορεί ναι ειναι ενας τρόπος πίεσης προς την κοινή γνώμη στην Αγγλία ,για να πιέσουν να παει το βαπορι στα νερα τους ! Μακάρι να μην ειναι αλήθεια !

----------


## mastrokostas

Αυτό που αναρωτιέμαι είναι  , ποια είναι η δικαιοδοσία της cunard σήμερα ατο βαπόρι !Το έχει πουλήσει .Αρα ποιος θα την ρωτήσει αν θα το πουλήσει και που !

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Μία μικρή ακτίδα φωτός στην υπόθεση του Queen Elizabeth 2 εδώ: http://maritimematters.com/2013/01/qe2-in-london-2013/ Επειδή έχουμε ακούσει κατά καιρούς πολλά σχέδια σωτηρίας που δεν υλοποιήθηκαν ας κάνουμε υπομονή να δούμε αν θα υπάρξουν ευχάριστες εξελίξεις.

----------


## ιθακη

μακάρι να γίνει πραγματικότητα γιατί είναι ένα πολύ όμορφο σκαρί που κατ εμέ πρέπει να σωθεί όπως το QM

----------


## Express Pigasos

Το κοριτσι παει για drydock.. διαβασα στο facebook πως μαλλον θα παει στο Hong Kong να γινει πλωτο  ξενοδοχειο..τραγικη ειρωνια..εκει δεν βυθιστηκε το πρωτο QE? Και τωρα πανω στο ναυαγιο εχει χτιστει container terminal!

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Περισσότερα για τις νέες εξελίξεις εδώ http://maritimematters.com/2013/01/qe2-anew/ ας ελπίσουμε ότι θα υλοποιηθούν τα σχέδια και δεν θα καταλήξει στην Alang όπως τόσα και τόσα ιστορικά καράβια.

----------


## mastrokostas

Είναι σίγουρο και τελικό νομίζω ,μιας και εδώ υπάρχουν και φωτο !

----------


## mastrokostas

Το βαπόρι από στις 17/1 εχει μεθορμίσει στο drydock του Dubai  ! Εδώ να πω οτι τον τελευταιο καιρό , ενδιαφέρθηκε και Έλληνας εφοπλιστής για την αγορά του, χωρίς να γνωρίζω για ποιους σκοπούς το ήθελε .

----------


## Maiandros

Το υπέροχο QUEEN ELIZABETH 2 απεικονισμένο με την αρχική του μορφή στο βιβλίο "The New Book of Knowledge"

DSCF0232.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Μια ασυληπτη φωτογραφια του QE2 μαζι με το France πριν τον "βιασμο" του τελευταιου. Καραβολατρικη κορυφωση, εξαιρετικη!!! Οριακα ψηφιζω France για την ακομα πιο επιθετικη και επιβλητικη πλωρη.

img007-1.jpg

Πηγη.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

QUEEN ELIZABETH 2.jpg To 1980 το QE2 (εδώ προ μετασκευής)  έπεφτε στα 200άρια κ η πρύμη έβγαινε 20μ. έξω. Κοιτάξτε πόσα Ρ/Κ βογάρανε. Από ιπποδύναμη τότε, αφήστε καλύτερα...

----------


## roussosf

> QUEEN ELIZABETH 2.jpg To 1980 το QE2 (εδώ προ μετασκευής)  έπεφτε στα 200άρια κ η πρύμη έβγαινε 20μ. έξω. Κοιτάξτε πόσα Ρ/Κ βογάρανε. Από ιπποδύναμη τότε, αφήστε καλύτερα...


και στο βαθος ΚΑΝΤΙΑ? η ΡΕΘΥΜΝΟ?

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

QUEEN ELIZABETH 2 a.jpg 
Tότε πολύ πριν εμφανιστούν τα σημερινά "κουτιά", φάνταζε πάρα πολύ μεγάλο. Μετά την μετασκευή στην Γερμανία με το πιό χοντρό φουγάρο (ποστ 3  )   που απέκτησε κ με τα χρώματα της εταιρείας, εμένα μου άρεσε περισσότερο.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Κομψοτατο σκαρι!!! Ομορφη φωτογραφια!!!_

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Οπως και να εχει μαζι ηταν το τελευταιο απο μια ιστορια με τα υπερωκεανια που ξεκινησε πριν 100+ χρονια.Νομιζω οτι στον Πειραια επαινε οριακα απο θεμα βυθισματος.Το ΚΑΝΜΠΕΡΑ που ειχε βυθισμα πανω απο 10 μετρα δεν εμπαινε και φουνταριζε ανοιχτα του φλοισβου

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Οπως και να εχει μαζι ηταν το τελευταιο απο μια ιστορια με τα υπερωκεανια που ξεκινησε πριν 100+ χρονια.Νομιζω οτι στον Πειραια επαινε οριακα απο θεμα βυθισματος.Το ΚΑΝΜΠΕΡΑ που ειχε βυθισμα πανω απο 10 μετρα δεν εμπαινε και φουνταριζε ανοιχτα του φλοισβου


To QE2 με τα ολυμπιακά έργα έμπαινε άνετα μέσα,ιδιαίτερα έξω στον προλιμένα όπως δεν θα είχε πρόβλημα κ το CANBERRA αν υπήρχε.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Στον πιλότο του Βρετανικού Ναυαρχείου του 1968 διαβάζουμε για τον Πειραιά:

Immediately westward of No 14 quay is the timber quay, on the southern side of Prolimin, dredged to a depth of 31 feet (9m4); in 1958, the area adjacent  to the timber quay was dredged to a depth of 36 feet (11m0). Provlis Vasilevs Konstandinou and the basin northward of it, and Provlis Tzelepi Nos 1 and 2, are dredged to depths of between 20 and 36 feet (6m1 and 11m0), as indigated on the chart. In 1960, the central part of the basin, and an area on the northern side, just within entrance, were dredged to a depth of 36 feet (11m0).

Δηλαδή υπήρχαν σημεία που μπορούσε να δέσει ένα βαπό ρι με βύθισμα 10 μέτρα όπως το Queen Elizabeth 2 ήδη από τη δεκαετία του 1960.

Σήμερα τα βάθη είναι ακόμα μεγαλύτερα
Peiraias01.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

QUEEN ELIZABETH 2 b .jpg Γιά αυτή την ΠΛΩΡΑΚΛΑ αυτού του ΒΑΠΟΡΑ "αναρριχήθηκα" ένα πρωινό σε μιά ταράτσα της Ακτής Μιαούλη!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

QUEEN ELIZABETH 2 c.jpgQUEEN ELIZABETH 2 d.jpgQUEEN ELIZABETH 2 e.jpgQUEEN ELIZABETH 2 f.jpg
Μιά ομοβροντία φωτογραφιών του θρυλικού πλοίου. Η Νο3 είναι από ταράτσα στεγάστρου στου Τζελέπη κ στην Νο4 κοιτάξτε πόσο επιβλητικό φαίνεται από την Ακτή Μιαούλη.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Μοναδικες φωτο!Ειναι και πριν το 1986 καθως εχει το λεπτο φουγαρο οταν ειχε τις πανισχυρες και αδηφαγες ατμοτουρμπινες

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Μοναδικες φωτο!Ειναι και πριν το 1986 καθως εχει το λεπτο φουγαρο οταν ειχε τις πανισχυρες και αδηφαγες ατμοτουρμπινες


Όλες αυτές είναι από το 1978-80.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_  Ομορφο σκαρι!!! 
 Υπεροχες και οι φωτογραφιες που μας χαρισε ο φιλος ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ!!! _

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

QUEEN ELIZABETH 2 g.jpgQUEEN ELIZABETH 2 h.jpgQUEEN ELIZABETH 2 i .jpgQUEEN ELIZABETH 2 j.jpg
Aκόμα μιά τετραδα. Στην Νο2 βλέπουμε κ αμάξια της εποχής.

----------


## Ellinis

Κοιτάζοντας την 1η φωτογραφία του Βίκτωρ, η παρουσία του ουρανοξύστη στο πίσω μέρος μου φάνηκε προς στιγμή σαν κατασκευή πάνω στο πλοίο. Έτσι μου ήρθε η σκέψη πως θα ήταν το QE2 αν είχε δυο φουγάρα. Και να το αποτέλεσμα:

QUEEN ELIZABETH 2 g.jpg

Tι λέτε;  :Bi Polo:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Κοιτάζοντας την 1η φωτογραφία του Βίκτωρ, η παρουσία του ουρανοξύστη στο πίσω μέρος μου φάνηκε προς στιγμή σαν κατασκευή πάνω στο πλοίο. Έτσι μου ήρθε η σκέψη πως θα ήταν το QE2 αν είχε δυο φουγάρα. Και να το αποτέλεσμα:
> 
> QUEEN ELIZABETH 2 g.jpg
> 
> Tι λέτε;


 Eσύ έχεις "αδυναμία" στα 2 φουγάρα,καλό-καλό :Fat: !

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Παντως η "καλλιτεχνικη παρεμβαση" που εκανες ειναι αψογη!!!_

----------


## Maiandros

> Κοιτάζοντας την 1η φωτογραφία του Βίκτωρ, η παρουσία του ουρανοξύστη στο πίσω μέρος μου φάνηκε προς στιγμή σαν κατασκευή πάνω στο πλοίο. Έτσι μου ήρθε η σκέψη πως θα ήταν το QE2 αν είχε δυο φουγάρα. Και να το αποτέλεσμα:
> 
> QUEEN ELIZABETH 2 g.jpg
> 
> Tι λέτε;


Φίλε Ellinis,δεν είναι καθόλου άσχημο,πρωτότυπη η ιδέα σου!!!

----------


## Maiandros

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 151697Συνημμένο Αρχείο 151698Συνημμένο Αρχείο 151699Συνημμένο Αρχείο 151700
> Μιά ομοβροντία φωτογραφιών του θρυλικού πλοίου. Η Νο3 είναι από ταράτσα στεγάστρου στου Τζελέπη κ στην Νο4 κοιτάξτε πόσο επιβλητικό φαίνεται από την Ακτή Μιαούλη.


Απίστευτες φωτογραφιές!!ειδικά στην 3η και 4η δείχνει μεγαλοπρεπέστατο!!μοναδικές λήψεις!!!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Απίστευτες φωτογραφιές!!ειδικά στην 3η και 4η δείχνει μεγαλοπρεπέστατο!!μοναδικές λήψεις!!!


 Ευχαριστώ φίλε Μaiandros κ αν προσέξεις στην 3η αριστερά φαίνεται η πρύμη ενός από τα ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ ή ΚΑΝΑΡΗΣ.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Ευχαριστώ φίλε Μaiandros κ αν προσέξεις στην 3η αριστερά φαίνεται η πρύμη ενός από τα ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ ή ΚΑΝΑΡΗΣ.


 _...και των δυο 
_

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> _...και των δυο 
> _


Tο άλλο που είναι;
 :Fat:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Tο άλλο που είναι;


 ...εδω  :Surprised:  

QUEEN ELIZABETH 2 i .jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> ...εδω  
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 151879


A στην άλλη. Οπότε είναι η πρύμη του ΚΑΝΑΡΗΣ.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Για να κανεις αυτο το φωτορεπορταζ θελω να μαθω ποσα χιλιομετρα εκανες εκεινη την ημερα στο μεγαλο λιμανι!!!_  :Chuncky:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Oύτε κ εγώ ξέρω...βάλε ένα πήγαινε-έλα με τα πόδια,άντε κ κανένα λεωφορείο Ξαβέρη-Λεμονάδικα κ πίσω συν "αναρρίχηση" σε ταράτσες κτιρίων οπότε καταλαβαίνεις...Εννοείται ότι αυτό γινόταν τακτικά.
Το πιό ενδιαφέρον ήταν οι ταράτσες όπου έβγαζα τις πανοραμικές που έχετε δει. Εδώ κάποιος θα θελήσει να μας κάνει επίδειξη γιά το τι είναι πανοραμική...

----------


## mastrokostas

Ενα υπεροχο βιντεο εδω !απλα μερικα βαπορια ειναι ευλογημενα απο την πρωτη μερα τους !!!

----------


## Maiandros

Το Queen Elizabeth 2 στο λιμάνι της Νέας Υόρκης. Η φωτογραφία είναι από τόμο της εγκυκλοπαίδειας, "World Book".

P9092176.jpg

----------


## Maiandros

> ...εδω  
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 151879


...οπότε με ένα σμπάρο δύο τρυγόνια από τον φίλο ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ....

----------


## Maiandros

Δύο φωτογραφίες από το βιβλίο,"British Superliners of the Sixties" του Philip S Dawson. Στην πρώτη φωτό. σκίτσο μελέτης από τον βασικό σχεδιαστή του πλοίου,τον James Gardner, που αφορούσε τον σχεδιασμό του φουγάρου και στη δεύτερη φωτό.,που η λήψη της έγινε τον Αύγουστο του 1968, το κομψότατο κι έξυπνα σχεδιαστικά φουγάρο ολοκληρωμένο και τοποθετημένο στην θέση του.

P6066539.jpg P6066538.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Δύο φωτογραφίες από το βιβλίο,"British Superliners of the Sixties" του Philip S Dawson. Στην πρώτη φωτό. σκίτσο μελέτης από τον βασικό σχεδιαστή του πλοίου,τον James Gardner, που αφορούσε τον σχεδιασμό του φουγάρου και στη δεύτερη φωτό.,που η λήψη της έγινε τον Αύγουστο του 1968, το κομψότατο κι έξυπνα σχεδιαστικά φουγάρο ολοκληρωμένο και τοποθετημένο στην θέση του.
> 
> P6066539.jpg P6066538.jpg


Εμένα μου άρεσε το άλλο το πιό κοντόχοντρο μετά τη μετασκευή που είχε το κλασικό σινιάλο της εταιρείας.

----------


## Maiandros

Αεροφωτογραφία του "Queen Elizabeth 2" μέσα από το βιβλίο "British Superliners of The Sixties" του Philip S Dawson όπου βλέπουμε τα άνετα και "οργανωμένα" ανοιχτά καταστρώματά του όπως αυτά διαμορφώνονται κλιμακωτά από την πρύμνη μέχρι το φουγάρο του.

P6066534.jpg

----------


## helatros68

Το πλοίο στον Πειραιά στις 5/11/2006 (φώτο από το αρχείο μου)


DSC01123.jpgDSC01129.jpg

----------


## ιθακη

Πολύ όμορφες αναμνήσεις. Ευχαριστούμε.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

QUEEN ELIZABETH 2  a.jpgQUEEN ELIZABETH 2.jpg 2-9-08

Nα δούμε τελικά τι θα γίνει με αυτό το πανέμορφο υπερωκεάνιο,τον τελευταίο των μοϊκανών.

----------

